# New replacement heads, Phantom and Monster, by Jeff Yagher



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Got these photos today from Jeff Yagher and I'm delighted to share them.

First up is a James Bama-style Phantom head to fit the Aurora Phantom and its various reissues, including the one coming soon from Atlantis.








Next, a Karloff-style monster head to fit the first Moebius Frankenstein kit.







Both will be available as soon as I can get them molded and cast. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Definitely interested in one "Karloff-style monster" head. Please be sure to keep us informed when they're available.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Both are outstanding!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I happen to have inherited a square-box Phantom recently!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Karloff's head is amazing. For Christmas, I bought the Blackula replacement head, extremely well done. It seems too big for the Aurora Dracula it was intended for, but the Moebius Bela Lugosi looks like a better fit. I will have to convert the costume to fit Blackula.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I need to get the Phantom head!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

THREE new replacement heads about to be released. The notice will go out first to the mailing list on my website, escapehatchhobbies.com.


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

I just received the phantom head and arm for the Aurora kit and the Nosferatu head. Both are extremely well done and worth getting!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Dazed said:


> I just received the phantom head and arm for the Aurora kit and the Nosferatu head. Both are extremely well done and worth getting!


The phantom head and ARM?? There's an arm that comes with the head? And if so, how does it look, how is it different from the kit's arm?


----------



## Dazed (Jan 6, 2008)

Frankie Boy said:


> The phantom head and ARM?? There's an arm that comes with the head? And if so, how does it look, how is it different from the kit's arm?


Yes, there is an optional arm available for purchase as well. This gives you the ability to make the kit more like the Aurora box art. Check out the pictures on the escapehatchhobbies.com site!


----------



## Frankie Boy (Feb 28, 2002)

Dazed said:


> Yes, there is an optional arm available for purchase as well. This gives you the ability to make the kit more like the Aurora box art. Check out the pictures on the escapehatchhobbies.com site!


Ahhhh. I see. Thanks.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

I wouldnt mind seeing Jeff either replace or re-do the Cesar Romero head for the Moebius 66 Joker model,dont know what happened to his original sculpt but the features are way to soft on the molded piece which is a shame as the rest of the series are perfect

cheers
Gordon


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

I already have the COPP Basil Gogos-style replacement head for Franky, courtesy of the late, great Tom Parker. But I did grab Todd's replacement heads for Dracula (John Carradine), Dr. Deadly (Tor Johnson), Nosferatu (Max Shreck), and the Phantom (James Cagney). Pictures really do not do these items justice, friends. Beyond Mr. Yagher's fantastic sculpting, all the heads are cast with next to no flaws to clean up and they fit the models beautifully. And who ever heard of aftermarket parts that cost *less* than the model kit???


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Is there any way to get a replacement head for the Polar Lights phantom?

Thanks :smile2:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

*I've sold hundreds of an Aurora-style head since 2010, sculpted by Chris Wooten to fit the Polar Lights Phantom.* Inspired by the same box art as the Yagher sculpture above, but not quite the same. The PL kit is quite a bit bigger than the Aurora.


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

Thanks but I was looking for something based on the original Chaney version.

Sigh

:|


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

John Galt said:


> Thanks but I was looking for something based on the original Chaney version.
> 
> Sigh
> 
> :|


It's a shame Ed "Diceman" Bowkley had to retire because of his health issues. He had one of the best (i.e., resemblance to Lon Chaney Sr. in the movie) replacement heads for the Polar Lights Phantom kit that I've seen.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

All I can say is the new resin Phantom had for the Aurora kit is excellent. I ordered the head and arm (actually got two sets) from Escape Hatch Hobbies and they were lightning fast. Quality of the casting is top notch with pretty much zero clean up, no seams or air bubbles, etc. Casting is actually some of the best i have ever seen in any kind of resinwork. I convinced a friend to order the Frankenstein head and he was also very pleased. Good stuff !


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Todd,
Has anyone from CoMMiESFest contacted you about attending as a vendor or demonstrator?

CoMMiESFest is 30 March at the JeffCo Fairgrounds in Denver.

CoMMiESFest ? The People's Glorious Model Show


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There have been, in the past, a half a dozen Chaney Phantom heads. It's not like the Aurora kit is new...


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

veedubb67 said:


> Todd,
> Has anyone from CoMMiESFest contacted you about attending as a vendor or demonstrator?
> 
> CoMMiESFest is 30 March at the JeffCo Fairgrounds in Denver.
> ...


Hi Rob.

No, and it hadn't occurred to me on my own. Something to consider. Thanks.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Tood P., 
Thanks for the excellent Frankenstein monster replacement head. I placed the order Monday and received it yesterday. The casting was flawless and the likeness is spot-on.


----------



## ausf (Sep 25, 2017)

djmadden99 said:


> Tood P.,
> Thanks for the excellent Frankenstein monster replacement head. I placed the order Monday and received it yesterday. The casting was flawless and the likeness is spot-on.


I have to second this. The sculpt is beautiful, but the casting is the best I've seen. Superb work all around. 

My bench is deep with projects, but I couldn't resist getting this one started.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Just got a look at the new Lon Chaney Phantom replacement head, just like the Karloff Monster, KNOCK IT OUT OF THE PARK!!!! Amazing work. Please, Please, do a replacement for The Invisible Man in the pub.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm glad people are liking the replacement heads. And yep, the Chaney head is now available as well, although I'm not making a big push on it yet because I have early orders to fill.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Let's see if I can upload the Chaney photo.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Another winner!!


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just ordered!


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

That's it!! Will it fit the Polar lights phantom?

:smile2:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

It will NOT fit the Polar Lights Phantom, which is a substantially larger-scaled kit.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Todd P. said:


> It will NOT fit the Polar Lights Phantom, which is a substantially larger-scaled kit.


As a lifetime member of Optimists International, I see a new custom dio potential for 'The Case of the Phantom visits the Land of the Shrinking Head Tribe' model. :cheers2:


----------



## John Galt (Nov 23, 2001)

:crying:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Keep in mind, that the heads are fantastic, one, or should I say myself, will have to have the costume fit the head. Years ago, I bought the Anthony Quinn Hunchback replacement head, the Aurora kit, is sort of based on the 1957 version, the wooden wheel,the torn shirt, etc. I repositioned the arms, added hardware to the wheel, substituted ropes for chains and voila! A perfect kit. The Phantoms Aurora costume is James Cagney from Man of a Thousand Faces, good luck with the conversion.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Honestly, I'd say the actual plastic kit, sculpted by Bill Lemon, is Chaney. The box art by James Bama is Cagney. Isn't the only time the two artists didn't use exactly the same reference material. Remember that the first Frankenstein used Glenn Strange for the box art but Boris from _Bride_ for the kit.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Todd P., I think you're absolutely correct about Aurora's Phantom sculpt being patterned after Lon Chaney, while Bama's box art was based on James Cagney.


As for apls......
I'm sure your kit came out fine, but I think you're a little confused. I think you must have actually substituted chains for ropes---not the other way around.


NOTE: The James Cagney pic has been flip-flopped to provide a mirror image. That way the lighting from the left can be matched up with the James Bama painting.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Todd P. said:


> ....Remember that the first Frankenstein used Glenn Strange for the box art but Boris from _Bride_ for the kit.



I believe you are correct about the Frankenstein sculpted kit being based on Boris Karloff in The Bride of Frankenstein due to the singed hair.


I'm not entirely sure I agree with you about the box art. To me, it looks like a blending of various depictions:




The forehead with the rejected makeup is obviously Boris Karloff.
Karloff's ears from the rejected makeup pic are also used.
The box appears to have Eddie Parker's eyes.
Lon Chaney Jr.'s chin is prominently displayed.
Bela Lugosi's dimple is also used.
The overall head shape appears to be Glenn Strange
All in all, I think James Bama used various pics of the monster and blended them altogether to come up with what he felt was the definitive one.


It's interesting James Bama appeared to think the rejected makeup was standard, because he used it again for the Gigantic Frankenstein box. Since Boris Karloff was the only one to ever actually have that rejected makeup with the rings and pins, there is NO possibility James Bama saw that makeup anywhere else. There are very few pictures of Boris Karloff in that rejected makeup. (I've only been able to find ONE picture which I cropped slightly to display here. This picture has been posted in many places and even flip-flopped to create a mirror-image, but I can't say I've ever been able to find a different pose with the same rejected makeup.)


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Here's a nice comparison with the newly sculpted James Bama Aurora Phantom head:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

I can accept that, but I believe this is Bama's major reference:


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Here are some 1931 Frankenstein's monster comparisons with the newly sculpted head:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phrankenstign said:


> Here are some 1931 Frankenstein's monster comparisons with the newly sculpted head:


The likeness and details are _far_ more accurate on the newly sculpted head than on the head that comes with the kit. Now we just have to figure out what to do about the kit's _other_ shortcomings.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Phankenstign, you are right, it was chains not ropes, my mistake. I got very good chains from A.C. Moore. Vera West in the credits for classic Universal horror films, were for "gowns" but she really designed costumes. Iam sure it was her that designed the fur vest for the Monster in Son of Frankenstein and others. The face in Aurora is Chaney but the suit is Cagney, Chaney wore a vest and did not have a flowing cape. I have a Vincent Price Tingler, replacement set for Aurora Jekyell, this is good since Jeykell is wearing contempoary clothing, for the early 60's, fits well with V.P. 1959 wardrobe.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Zombie_61 said:


> The likeness and details are _far_ more accurate on the newly sculpted head than on the head that comes with the kit. Now we just have to figure out what to do about the kit's _other_ shortcomings.


I considered but rejected doing a replacement pair of shoulders...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Todd P. said:


> I considered but rejected doing a replacement pair of shoulders...


The shoulders? Oh, great, that's _another_ thing I'll have to fix. :freak:


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

He's kinda narrow and squeezed-looking in the shoulders.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Well Todd,
If you're looking for suggestions, the Wolfman is in probably greater need of an update than any of the other original 13. How about new arms and head for him, and possibly accurate feet? Might as well make a whole new base as well...
BTW - Received my replacement head and arm the other day and another home run! Thanks!


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad you like the parts. As for the Wolf Man ... um, yeah, a whole new sculpture to make something that actually looks like the Wolf Man.

My eventual plan for the Wolf Man is a Werewolf by Night head and plate. I think that would fit the shirtless musculature of the kit. I think the Chaney heads available for that kit look wrong on that body. Chaney was a big, tough-looking guy but he wasn't a hardbody.

Don't know how far down the list that project might be.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I was wondering when get to Werewolf by Night, a no brainer. I bet Marvel based that on the Aurora kit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

apls said:


> I was wondering when get to Werewolf by Night, a no brainer. I bet Marvel based that on the Aurora kit.


If they did they'd never admit to it, but there's definitely a resemblance between the two.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

Zombie_61 said:


> The likeness and details are _far_ more accurate on the newly sculpted head than on the head that comes with the kit.



To be fair, the sculpt for the original Aurora Frankenstein head looks like it's supposed to replicate the appearance of Boris Karloff _without _the bangs that were _singed-off_ from 1935's "The Bride of Frankenstein". The new sculpt depicts Boris Karloff's appearance _with _bangs in the original 1931 "Frankenstein".


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

phrankenstign said:


> To be fair, the sculpt for the original Aurora Frankenstein head looks like it's supposed to replicate the appearance of Boris Karloff _without _the bangs that were _singed-off_ from 1935's "The Bride of Frankenstein". The new sculpt depicts Boris Karloff's appearance _with _bangs in the original 1931 "Frankenstein".


Oh, the Aurora kit is definitely based on Karloff's appearance in _Bride_. But the new sculpt in this thread is for the Moebius Frankenstein kit, not Aurora's.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

phrankenstign said:


> To be fair, the sculpt for the original Aurora Frankenstein head looks like it's supposed to replicate the appearance of Boris Karloff _without _the bangs that were _singed-off_ from 1935's "The Bride of Frankenstein". The new sculpt depicts Boris Karloff's appearance _with _bangs in the original 1931 "Frankenstein".


The old Aurora head sculpt is based on Glenn Strange's portrayal, not Boris Karloff, which is why it looks so "off". Strange is not what people see in their mind's eye when they think of Frankenstein's creature. Strange had a much wider face than Karloff.


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I don't think the face looks like Glenn Strange at all, although the pose certainly does. When Strange took over the role later in the series, he played it the way Lon Chaney Jr. had played it in the previous entry entitled "The Ghost of Frankenstein". The creature was supposed to have been given Ygor's brain at the climax of the film. The Frankenstein monster became blind soon after awakening, because their was some kind of incompatibility between the blood types of Ygor's brain and the creature's body. That's why he started stretching his arms out in front of his body, although subsequent sequels didn't mention this.


Glenn Strange is definitely the model for the Gigantic Frankenstein box. However the actual face on the model also appears to be based on Boris Karloff's face in my opinion. Both Big Frankie and the original have narrower chins that, I think, look more Karloffy and less Strangely.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Aside from the box art, I always thought that the kit looked as if Peter Lorre had been cast as the monster.


----------

